# Quien/el que



## mhp

Please mark the sentences that sound odd if “quien” is replaced with the alternative indicated.

  tienes que ser tú misma quien (el/la que) lo decida 
  es a él a quien (al que) debemos agradecérselo
  la chica con quien (con la que) salía
  su hermano, a quien (al que) no había visto, … 
  sus padres, para quienes (los que) esto había sido un duro golpe, … 
  quienes (los que) hayan terminado pueden irse
  sálvese quien (el que) pueda
  hubo quien la criticó por esto (hubo los que la criticaron por esto)
  no encontré quien (a nadie que) me lo pudiera explicar
  no soy quien (nadie) para opinar al respecto 
  tú no eres quien (nadie) para juzgarme

*   Can you think of any other instance of “quien” that cannot be replaced with another relative pronoun (or ‘nadie’ in negative sentences)?*


----------



## Maruja14

mhp said:
			
		

> Please mark the sentences that sound odd if “quien” is replaced with the alternative indicated.
> 
> tienes que ser tú misma quien (el/la que) lo decida
> es a él a quien (al que) debemos agradecérselo
> la chica con quien (con la que) salía
> su hermano, a quien (al que) no había visto, …
> sus padres, para quienes (los que) esto había sido un duro golpe, …
> quienes (los que) hayan terminado pueden irse
> sálvese quien (el que) pueda
> hubo quien la criticó por esto (hubo los que la criticaron por esto)
> no encontré quien (a nadie que) me lo pudiera explicar
> no soy quien (nadie) para opinar al respecto
> tú no eres quien (nadie) para juzgarme
> 
> Can you think of any other instance of “quien” that cannot be replaced with another relative pronoun (or ‘nadie’ in negative sentences)?


 
Las veo todas bien.


----------



## Rayines

> hubo quien la criticó por esto (hubo los que la criticaron por esto)


La única que me suena mal es ésta (el reemplazo me refiero), mhp, creo que es porque el verbo "Haber" no se usa con un sustantivo (o frase sustantiva) precedido por artículo determinado, a mi parecer, y sí en cambio con una expresión indeterminada como "quien". Tú no dices: "Hay la casa para vender", sino "hay casas (o una casa) para vender", si vale el ejemplo.


----------



## Maruja14

Rayines said:
			
		

> La única que me suena mal es ésta (el reemplazo me refiero), mhp, creo que es porque el verbo "Haber" no se usa con un sustantivo (o frase sustantiva) precedido por artículo determinado, a mi parecer, y sí en cambio con una expresión indeterminada como "quien". Tú no dices: "Hay la casa para vender", sino "hay casas (o una casa) para vender", si vale el ejemplo.


 
Sí, "haber" es complicado. Estoy de acuerdo contigo completamente, a mí también me sonaba un poco mal.


----------



## mhp

Gracias Inés. Tienes razón. “hubo unos que…” me suena mejor.


----------



## Rayines

mhp said:
			
		

> Gracias Inés. Tienes razón. “hubo unos que…” me suena mucho mejor.


Sí, "hubo unos y -mejor aún- algunos que....."


----------



## heidita

Hubo los que la criticaron

Me parece correcto. En google en encontrado

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *142* de *"hubo los que"*. (*0,03* 

Sin embargo es evidente que esto es mejor:

Resultados *1* - *10* de aproximadamente *32.000* de *"hubo algunos que"*.


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Es redundante, a estas alturas, decir que "hubo los que" suena raro, pero no pude evitar hacer el mismo ejercicio que heidita, y me topé con la famosa frase de Bertolt Brecht que popularizó Silvio Rodríguez:

_Hay hombres que luchan un día y son buenos. _
_Hay otros que luchan un año y son mejores. _
_Hay quienes luchan muchos años, y son muy buenos. _
_Pero *hay los que* luchan toda la vida, esos son los imprescindibles._

Un pequeño aporte. Saludos.


----------



## heidita

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Es redundante, a estas alturas, decir que "hubo los que" suena raro, pero no pude evitar hacer el mismo ejercicio que heidita, y me topé con la famosa frase de Bertolt Brecht que popularizó Silvio Rodríguez:
> 
> _Hay hombres que luchan un día y son buenos. _
> _Hay otros que luchan un año y son mejores. _
> _Hay quienes luchan muchos años, y son muy buenos. _
> _Pero *hay los que* luchan toda la vida, esos son los imprescindibles._
> 
> Un pequeño aporte. Saludos.


 
Eso digo yo, haberlos haylos. 

A mí desde luego ni me suena mal, los gallegos usan esta forma así, no sé si lo has visto alguna vez.


----------



## JGB_Suomi

ieracub said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hay hombres que luchan un día y son buenos. _
> _Hay otros que luchan un año y son mejores. _
> _Hay quienes luchan muchos años, y son muy buenos. _
> _Pero *hay los que* luchan toda la vida, esos son los imprescindibles._
> quote]
> 
> A mí me suena equivocado decir "Pero hay los que ........" me suena más correcto "Pero están los que..." , "Pero los hay que......" o si no "Pero hay quienes......." sin embargo decir: " Pero *haylos *que....." es correcto aunque muy poético.


----------



## heidita

JGB_Suomi said:
			
		

> ieracub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> 
> 
> 
> _Hay hombres que luchan un día y son buenos. _
> _Hay otros que luchan un año y son mejores. _
> _Hay quienes luchan muchos años, y son muy buenos. _
> _Pero *hay los que* luchan toda la vida, esos son los imprescindibles._
> quote]
> 
> A mí me suena equivocado decir "Pero hay los que ........" me suena más correcto "Pero están los que..." , "Pero los hay que......" o si no "Pero hay quienes......." sin embargo decir: *" Pero haylos que....." es correcto aunque muy poético.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En realidad es una forma sólo usada en Galicia. No sé ni siquiera si es incorrecto, pero no creo que se deba usar en un texto formal, sólo coloquialmente.
> 
> _Pero están los que..._significa otra cosa.
> 
> p.ej.:
> 
> ¿Están todos? No sólo están los que han venido en autocar. Los que han venido en avión vienen con retraso.
Click to expand...


----------



## JGB_Suomi

El "haylos" es una expresión del castellano muy antigua y probablemente tengas razón en que actualmente sólo se use en Galicia.Sin embargo es correcto utilizarla aunque ,debido a su antigüedad , suene poético.Mis abuelos manchegos también la usaban y los ancianos de Canarias algunos lo usan también.Pero como dije no es muy frecuente.Es como utilizar el "mas" en vez de "pero", correcto mas no usual. 
Por supuesto al decir que suena poético me refiero a que no es de uso normal en una conversación o en un texto formal,sino más bien en textos literarios ya sean poemas u obras que quieran dar un enfoque de antigüedad.

En cuanto a lo de : "pero están los que..." si es verdad que añade un matiz diferente que no encajaría en este texto.


----------



## mhp

Thank you everyone. 

  I’m actually a little surprised that no one has marked as odd

  es a él al que debemos agradecérselo
la chica con la que salía…
su hermano, al que no había visto, … 
sus padres, para los que esto había sido un duro golpe, …

  Do you consider these sentences to be somehow better if written with “quien”? 
Do you see any difference between colloquial and formal usage?


----------



## Maruja14

mhp said:
			
		

> Do you consider these sentences to be somehow better if written with “quien”?
> Do you see any difference between colloquial and formal usage?


 
Creo que da lo mismo. Ninguna sonaría mal ni pienso que haya una forma que se use más que otra o que sea más coloquial o formal.

Están perfectamente construidas y suenan bien en ambos casos. Supongo que cada uno lo dice según su costumbre.

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> Creo que da lo mismo. Ninguna sonaría mal ni pienso que haya una forma que se use más que otra o que sea más coloquial o formal.
> 
> Están perfectamente construidas y suenan bien en ambos casos. Supongo que cada uno lo dice según su costumbre.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Maruja


----------



## Pumpkin72

mhp said:
			
		

> es a él al que debemos agradecérselo


Now that all your doubts are happily solved, I'll respond the question nobody made 
As far as I know, the right way to say the sentence above is:

_Es *él* a quien debemos agradecérselo_,

not "a él" because "él" is the subject:

_Él es a quien debemos agradecerselo_

and the subordinate clause shouldn't affect the main one, that is, you should be able to replace it without changing the main clause:

_Él es nuestro benefactor_

Well, at least that's the theory, though you'll find that colloquially everyone (including me) says "a él" 

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Now that all your doubts are happily solved, I'll respond the question nobody made
> As far as I know, the right way to say the sentence above is:
> 
> _Es *él* a quien debemos agradecérselo_,
> 
> not "a él" because "él" is the subject:
> 
> _Él es a quien debemos agradecerselo_
> 
> and the subordinate clause shouldn't affect the main one, that is, you should be able to replace it without changing the main clause:
> 
> _Él es nuestro benefactor_
> 
> Well, at least that's the theory, though you'll find that colloquially everyone (including me) says "a él"
> 
> Saludos.



 Gracias Pumpkin, ¿estás seguro de esto? ¿se puede decir «es yo a quien…»? A mí me suena mejor «es a mí a quien…» y por eso también me parece correcta «es a él a quien…»


----------



## Maruja14

Yo nunca dudo de la sabiduría de Pumpkin, pero también me suena raro, raro.


----------



## Pumpkin72

mhp said:
			
		

> Gracias Pumpkin, ¿estás seguro de esto? ¿se puede decir «es yo a quien…»? A mí me suena mejor «es a mí a quien…» y por eso también me parece correcta «es a él a quien…»


No, sería:

_*Soy* yo a quien deberíais dar las gracias_
Soy yo quien debería recibir vuestra gratitud.
Soy yo al que lo agradecieron.

Otro ejemplo:

Es él a quien hay que entregar la carta
Es él el destinatario

Lo dicho, la estructura de la subordinada no puede marcar la de la principal.

Saludos.

PD: Sabiduría, poquita, sólo intuición


----------



## mhp

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Well, at least that's the theory, though you'll find that colloquially everyone (including me) says "a él"


 Okay, I concede  . I really cannot find a grammatical reason why one should be preferred over the other. But if this is a mistake, it must be a very common one; not only in spoken language, but also in formal writing. If you do a search in “Corpus de Referencia del Español Actual” of RAE there are 27 cases of “es a él a quien” in various novels and press and only 1 case of “es él a quien” (Colombia) and one case of “él es a quien” (España/deporte). But I do see your point


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Estas frases tienen sujeto ('él' y 'ellos'):
Es *él al que *felicitan. (= Es *él a quien *felicitan).
Son *ellos a los que* felicitan. (= Son *ellos a quienes *felicitan).

Pero éstas son impersonales:
*Es a* *él al que *felicitan. (= *Es a él a quien *felicitan).
*Es a* *ellos a los que* felicitan. (= *Es a* *ellos a quienes *felicitan).

   Por eso, en este caso, creo que _la estructura de la subordinada no está determinando la de la principal_.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Pero éstas son impersonales:
> *Es a* *él al que *felicitan. (= *Es a él a quien *felicitan).
> *Es a* *ellos a los que* felicitan. (= *Es a* *ellos a quienes *felicitan).


En ese caso, ¿qué función cumplen "a él" y "a quien..." en la frase? Si es la misma, ¿no es extraño que una oración impersonal necesite dos complementos con la misma estructura y que deban concordar en género y número?

Es más, no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo de "ser" usado como impersonal (sin contar con las perífrasis como "está lloviendo" o las formas impersonales de cualquier verbo). Decimos "son las tres" pero "es la una", así que incluso ahí parece haber sujeto.

La cosa es que los ejemplos no suenan mal, pero no encuentro sustento para ellos 

Saludos.


----------



## alelifich

mhp said:
			
		

> Please mark the sentences that sound odd if “quien” is replaced with the alternative indicated.
> 
> tienes que ser tú misma quien (el/la que) lo decida
> es a él a quien (al que) debemos agradecérselo
> la chica con quien (con la que) salía
> su hermano, a quien (al que) no había visto, …
> sus padres, para quienes (los que) esto había sido un duro golpe, …
> quienes (los que) hayan terminado pueden irse
> sálvese quien (el que) pueda
> hubo quien la criticó por esto (hubo los que la criticaron por esto)
> no encontré quien (a nadie que) me lo pudiera explicar
> no soy quien (nadie) para opinar al respecto
> tú no eres quien (nadie) para juzgarme
> 
> *   Can you think of any other instance of “quien” that cannot be replaced with another relative pronoun (or ‘nadie’ in negative sentences)?*


De las 2 formas están bien todas


----------



## mhp

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> La cosa es que los ejemplos no suenan mal, pero no encuentro sustento para ellos


 Reconozco que ya me había dado por vencido, pero es que no soy capaz de callarme ni en la gramática ni en…ejem,ejem…las cosas más íntimas. Es contigo con quien comparto mis intimidades, es por ti por quien se escriben mis versos--I better go to bed before I break into poetry.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Llevo unas horas haciendo pesquisas sobre el asunto. A ver si encuentro algo concluyente en alguna gramática...


----------



## Pumpkin72

mhp said:
			
		

> Reconozco que ya me había dado por vencido, pero es que no soy capaz de callarme ni en la gramática ni en…ejem,ejem…las cosas más íntimas. Es contigo con quien comparto mis intimidades, es por ti por quien se escriben mis versos--I better go to bed before I break into poetry.


Si sí, si ya sé, pero ¿cuál es el sujeto?, ¿qué complementos son ésos?

En cambio:

Tú eres con quien comparto, tú eres mi media _naranja_
Tú eres por quien se escribe, tú eres la _razón_ de que se escriba

El sujeto y el atributo quedan claramente expuestos, y no hay "ser" impersonal, sólo copulativo, como casi siempre. Por más que lo miro y lo remiro, no encuentro gramática para lo otro 

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> En ese caso, ¿qué función cumplen "a él" y "a quien..." en la frase?


 De momento la idea de que "a él", "a ellos" o "a mí" puedan ser sujeto queda descartada: En español ningún sujeto puede encabezarse con la preposición "a".



			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Si es la misma, ¿no es extraño que una oración impersonal necesite dos complementos con la misma estructura y que deban concordar en género y número?


Como ya sabe, el sujeto concuerda con el verbo en número y persona nunca en género. En cualquier caso _"A ellos" _obviamente no concuerda con _"es"_ ni en número ni en persona. Lo que concuerdan aquí, como usted bien indica,  son los dos complementos: _"a ellos" _con_ "a los que" _o_ "a quienes"_, lo cual es bastante lógico si, como presumimos, son el mismo en realidad.



			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Es más, no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo de "ser" usado como impersonal (sin contar con las perífrasis como "está lloviendo" o las formas impersonales de cualquier verbo). Decimos "son las tres" pero "es la una", así que incluso ahí parece haber sujeto.


 Los verbos _haber_, _hacer_ y _ser, _en su uso unipersonal, adoptan construcciones de tipo impersonal, como la de los verbos que expresan fenómenos de la naturaleza, que ya usted ha señalado. Por ejemplo: _Es temprano_, donde temprano es un atributo.



			
				Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> La cosa es que los ejemplos no suenan mal, pero no encuentro sustento para ellos


 Sí, el asunto es rarito donde los haya, seguiré buscando...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Lo siento, tras horas de investigación no he podido llegar a una conclusión definitiva.

Es a ella a quien yo amo.

¿Cómo se analiza sintácticamente la frase? ¿Es  impersonal? ¿Es incorrecta? ¿Solo puede decirse: Ella es a quien yo amo? Parece que no, hay abundantes casos documentados en el corpus de la RAE que emplean esta estructura. Aún más:

_Es a María a quien (a la que)  golpeaste._
_Es a Pedro y a María a quienes (a los que)  golpeaste._ 
_Es a Pedro y a María a quien golpeaste. _(Parece que  no suena mal del todo...)
_Es la pared la que golpeaste._ (¡Sorpresa! Si  cambiamos a las _personas_ por _paredes_ desaparece la "a"... ¿Será un complemento directo?, ¿no? ¿Sujeto entonces?)
_Es las paredes lo que golpeaste._ (¡Sorpresa! La concordancia no es obligatoria; pero  ahora, en cambio, el _las_ se transforma en _lo_. Ahora tiene toda la pinta de un atributo)_. _

Sinceramente: Me  pierdo.

Por favor, ¿alguien podría analizar la frase _"Es a ella a quien yo amo"_? Y esta otra: _"¿Es a mí?"

_Gracias.


----------



## Pumpkin72

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Es a Pedro y a María a quien golpeaste. (Parece que  no suena mal del todo...)


Uf, disiento. Será por la falta de costumbre (no tuya, en general) de usar "quienes". Prueba a cambiar "a quien" por "al que"  



			
				Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Es la pared la que golpeaste.


Me temo que tampoco: "Es la pared lo que golpeaste". Sujeto y atributo, este caso no me parece dudoso. La única alternativa que veo: "Es la pared que golpeaste". Pero la que propones me suena muy mal.



			
				Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Es las paredes lo que golpeaste.


Similar al caso anterior. Con respecto a la concordancia en número:

_Las paredes son lo que golpeaste
Lo que golpeaste es (¿fue?) las paredes_

_Las vacaciones son lo mejor del año
Lo mejor de este empleo es las vacaciones de tres meses_

¿No? Por mi parte, sólo me suenan "bien" (digamos _usados habitualmente_) los ejemplos con preposiciones y que concuerdan. Pero no los veo estrictamente correctos.

En fin, que seguimos igual... Aunque, por cierto, te agradezco que te hayas tomado la molestia de investigarlo, me identifico mucho con esa actitud 

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Originally Posted by *Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo*
_Es a Pedro y a María a quien golpeaste. (Parece que  no suena mal del todo...)_
                                  Uf, disiento. Será por la falta de costumbre (no tuya, en general) de usar "quienes". Prueba a cambiar "a quien" por "al que"  

* Lo sé, lo sé. Quien no tiene género y el que, la que sí. La concordancia con sólo uno de los antecedentes no es inusual del todo... pero coincido contigo en que no es lo más adecuado.*

     Quote:
                                                 Originally Posted by *Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo*
_Es la pared la que golpeaste._

 Me temo que tampoco: "Es la pared lo que golpeaste". Sujeto y atributo, este caso no me parece dudoso. La única alternativa que veo: "Es la pared que golpeaste". Pero la que propones me suena muy mal.

* Mira: 
La pared (de allí) es la que golpeaste, no otra. ¿Ves?* 

* Por supuesto que:

"Es la pared lo que golpeaste" (sub. sust.)
"Es la pared que golpeaste" (sub. adj.)

Son correctísimas.* 

     Quote:
                                                 Originally Posted by *Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo*
_Es las paredes lo que golpeaste._

Por mi parte, sólo me suenan "bien" (digamos _usados habitualmente_) los ejemplos con preposiciones y que concuerdan. Pero no los veo estrictamente correctos.

* Es a los jóvenes a quienes dedicamos nuestro nuevo diccionario.

No tengo duda alguna de que la anterior frase sea correcta. Pero no sabría analizarla con seguridad. Sólo se me ocurre que sean dos complementos indirectos reiterados y que la principal no tenga sujeto (sea impersonal).
* 
En fin, que seguimos igual... Aunque, por cierto, te agradezco que te hayas tomado la molestia de investigarlo, me identifico mucho con esa actitud 

*Gracias a ti.*


----------



## Pumpkin72

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Lo sé, lo sé. _Quien _no tiene género y _el que_, _la que _sí. La concordancia con sólo uno de los antecedentes no es inusual del todo... pero coincido contigo en que no es lo más adecuado.


Perdón, no me he explicado. Me refería al número:

_Es a Pedro y a Juan al que golpeaste_

Me suena mal, no puedo evitarlo.



			
				Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Mira:
> _La pared (de allí) es la que golpeaste, no otra._ ¿Ves?


Porque así es muy distinto:

_Esta pared es la que golpeaste_ -> Bien
_La pared es la que golpeaste_ -> Mal (para mí)

En cualquier caso, aquí es sólo un cuestión semántica, porque es una oración copulativa, sin más dudas.

Bueno, si me entero de algo nuevo lo pondré por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Perdón, no me he explicado. Me refería al número:
> 
> _Es a Pedro y a Juan al que golpeaste_
> 
> Me suena mal, no puedo evitarlo.


Sí, a mí también.



> _Esta pared es la que golpeaste_ -> Bien
> _La pared es la que golpeaste_ -> Mal (para mí)
> 
> En cualquier caso, aquí es sólo un cuestión semántica, porque es una oración copulativa, sin más dudas.


Sí, tienes toda la razón: Es una cuestión semántica solamente. El problema es, por ejemplo, con: _Es a ellos a quienes felicitamos._



> Bueno, si me entero de algo nuevo lo pondré por aquí.
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias. Si no encontraras nada, consultamos a la RAE y punto. De momento le he pedido opinión a un amigo que es filólogo, a ver si me responde.

Un saludo.


----------



## mhp

If it helps, I found a name for this sort of constructs: _las oraciones enfáticas de relativo_

  DPD:Que:* 1.2.2.2.**c*


> *c) *No se admite la supresión del artículo en las oraciones enfáticas de relativo: _Con esa piedra fue con la que golpearon al árbitro, _y no *_Con esa piedra fue con que golpearon..._ Para la supresión de la preposición en estas construcciones, → 1.5.


----------



## Pumpkin72

mhp said:
			
		

> If it helps, I found a name for this sort of constructs: _las oraciones enfáticas de relativo_


¿"If it helps"...? ¡Has dado en el clavo, mhp! 

No tengo ni idea de cómo se analizan, y Google no ayuda nada, pero al fin la estructura tiene nombre. En fin, nunca dejo de aprender, y más aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> ¿"If it helps"...? ¡Has dado en el clavo, mhp!
> 
> No tengo ni idea de cómo se analizan, y Google no ayuda nada, pero al fin la estructura tiene nombre. En fin, nunca dejo de aprender, y más aquí.
> 
> Saludos.


 Soy un mendrugo; pasé por ahí mismo y no lo vi. Estuve leyendo sobre los usos del verbo ser, e incluso llegué a la definición de oración enfática de relativo en el DPD, pero terminé descartándolas porque me pareció que no era lo que buscábamos. ¿¡Estaba ciego!?


*relativo.**
3.* *oración enfática de relativo.* Oración perifrástica (→ perífrasis, 1) de intención enfática, en la que el verbo _ser_ une dos componentes oracionales entre los que existe una relación de identidad, de los cuales el segundo va encabezado siempre por un pronombre o un adverbio relativo (→ 1): _Con esta arma es con la que se cometió el crimen; Ayer fue  cuando vi a tu mujer_. 
 DPD.


En la referencia que gentilmente nos ha reseñado aquí mph, en el apartado 1.5, se menciona cierto fenómeno que algunos tratadistas han denominado _«que_ galicado» y que se produce, precisamente, en las oraciones enfáticas de relativo con el verbo _ser. _Consiste en la supresión de la preposición delante del relativo (al igual que ocurre en la lengua francesa, y catalana).

Ahora que ya sabemos por dónde tirar, seguro que llegamos al fondo de la cuestión.

Gracias a todos los buscadores de oraciones enfáticas de relativo con el verbo _ser._


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> *relativo.**
> 3.* *oración enfática de relativo.* Oración perifrástica (→ perífrasis, 1) de intención enfática, en la que el verbo _ser_ une dos componentes oracionales entre los que existe una relación de identidad, de los cuales el segundo va encabezado siempre por un pronombre o un adverbio relativo (→ 1): _Con esta arma es con la que se cometió el crimen; Ayer fue  cuando vi a tu mujer_.


 Una preguntita no directamente relacionada con este tema: ¿Cómo has llegado a esta página? Escribo en la ventana de búsqueda de DPD cosas como “participio”, “relativo”, “superlativo”, etcétera ¡y no sale nada! Estos términos los puedo ver en el Glosario de términos lingüísticos del DPD, pero ¿qué hechizo hay que lanzar a que aparezcan las páginas? 


> La palabra *relativo* no está registrada en el _DPD_. Las que se muestran a continuación tienen una escritura cercana.
> ratio


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:
			
		

> Una preguntita no directamente relacionada con este tema: ¿Cómo has llegado a esta página? Escribo en la ventana de búsqueda de DPD cosas como “participio”, “relativo”, “superlativo”, etcétera ¡y no sale nada! Estos términos los puedo ver en el Glosario de términos lingüísticos del DPD, pero ¿qué hechizo hay que lanzar a que aparezcan las páginas?


 Si una vez en el DPD, haces clic en Glosario de términos lingüísticos, te aparecerá, en la misma página y justo debajo, el susodicho glosario. Entonces debes desplazarte hacia abajo en el texto (inciso: ¿se aceptará alguna vez hacer escrol o escrolear?  ) hasta que localices la entrada *relativo*. ¿Te referías a eso?


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Si una vez en el DPD, haces clic en Glosario de términos lingüísticos, te aparecerá, en la misma página y justo debajo, el susodicho glosario. Entonces debes desplazarte hacia abajo en el texto (inciso: ¿se aceptará alguna vez hacer escrol o escrolear?  ) hasta que localices la entrada *relativo*. ¿Te referías a eso?


 Gracias, ahora lo veo. Pensaba que a lo mejor había páginas distintas que amplían los términos en el glosario, pero parece que no las hay.


----------



## ampurdan

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Estas frases tienen sujeto ('él' y 'ellos'):
> Es *él al que *felicitan. (= Es *él a quien *felicitan).
> Son *ellos a los que* felicitan. (= Son *ellos a quienes *felicitan).
> 
> Pero éstas son impersonales:
> *Es a* *él al que *felicitan. (= *Es a él a quien *felicitan).
> *Es a* *ellos a los que* felicitan. (= *Es a* *ellos a quienes *felicitan).
> 
> Por eso, en este caso, creo que _la estructura de la subordinada no está determinando la de la principal_.


 
Analicemos la frase, tenemos un verbo y dos complementos. Se trata de un verbo copulativo. Tenemos un sintagma preposicional "a ellos" y una oración subordinada de relativo "a los que felicitan". "A ellos" no puede ser el sujeto, como bien se ha explicado, igual que en la oración "Es a mí...", "a mí" no puede ser el sujeto, porque no concuerda con el verbo y porque empieza por preposición "a". ¿Qué más puede ser? Pues el atributo o un complemento circunstancial. Ciertamente, debe ser lo primero. (No deja de ser un atributo raro, uno que empiece por preposición, de todas formas).

Igual sucede con "a los que felicitan", parece que no puede ser ningún género de complemento circunstancial... Si "a ellos" es el atributo, no lo puede ser también la oración de relativo, así que... ¿Será el sujeto? 

Ciertamente, se puede decir: "a los que felicitan es a ellos", pero como sabemos, el orden de los sintagmas prueba poco en castellano. Otras oraciones de relativo con función de sujeto concuerdan con el verbo:

"Los que felicitamos somos nosotros" / "somos nosotros los que felicitamos".

Pero en este caso, parece que claramente el sujeto debe ser "nosotros", porque en la siguiente oración:

"El que felicita soy yo", de análoga estructura, el sujeto sólo puede ser "yo".

Otras oraciones de estructura asimilable:

1) "En vosotras es en quien confío" / "en quien confío es en vosotras" / "es en vosotras en quien confío".

2) "Para ellos es para los que envié la felicitación" / "Para los que envié la felicitación es para ellos", etc.

3) "Entre nosotros es cómo debe resolverse la situación", etc.

4) "Contra mí mismo es contra quien voy", etc.

Y otras.

Yo creo que la oración de relativo hace la función de sujeto, de la misma manera que lo haría una subordinada de sujeto: "Es muy importante que vengas". 

P.D. "Hubo quien..." : "Hubo alguien/alguno que"; "Hubo quienes..." : "Hubo algunos que...". Tenía razón quien dijo que después de "haber" en este caso tiene que ir un indefinido. Me sorprende mucho la estructura "hubo el/la/los/las que...". Pero es cierto que "como las meigas".


----------

